# 1918 ranger questions.



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked up a randger and the rims are weird never seen them before. also there is some kind of screws on it for the pump is it orig?  this pupy has a beat tank and looks like its been through H==l.  it has a adjustable seat with springs rotted though. mark


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2009)

heres the screw thing.


----------



## JRE (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet bike mark where did you find it. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 16, 2009)

*maybe it's circa 1915-17?*

hey phil,what do you think? I thought the rod type fender braces were on the early ones.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks justin, but this baby been through  alot. dave you think its 1915 - 17? what about the rims? they are weird. they have a small beaded edge and measures to 1" wide and a  1/4" deep 

mark.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 17, 2009)

The rod type fender braces and shallow fenders are earlier than the deep fenders with flat braces. I don?t know when the change was made but I have a rough tall frame Ranger with the same rod type fender braces. The crank from it is an Arnold-Schwinn 1916 unit.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 17, 2009)

Neat bike!  The rims look like early clincher or "double tube" rims.  Will English 28X1 1/2  ISO 635 clinchers fit them?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 17, 2009)

*here's the tire pump*

this is what the tire pump looks like.the tire pumps and chains were made in england and shipped on the Carpathia in the teens'.is what i understood.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2009)

neat pump so the clamps are for it. thanks.   thats what i thought the rims are early i never seen clinchers tires.  they are for race type tires?  i tried to put a regular inner tube on them and the stem won't fit the hole. what type of bike were they used for?


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 18, 2009)

If the valve stem hole is too small for a standard schraeder valve then a presta valve will probably fit. As for the rims themselves, there were other types of rims/tires available in the U.S. during the ?Single Tube Years? but they were often proprietary and anything but universal. The most popular was the G&J (Rambler) clincher that was developed in the mid-late 1890?s and used a tire that circled around under the inner tube and had a sort of wedge shaped bead that locked it against the rim. If you find a clincher tire that fits your rims the important thing will be the mechanical compatibility of the tire bead with the rim?s bead seat. If the tire fits but doesn?t lock in place it may be best not to ride the bike with that combination.

Typically U.S. single tube and period clincher rims while called out as 28? equate most closely to a modern 700c rim diameter which is smaller than the American 27 inch size and the English and most European 28 inch tires sizes.  Interestingly I have found that Canadian 28? clincher tires and rims come the closest to matching the American single tube tire and rim diameters.

I hope this overview is useful, but in the real world if often comes down to the trial and error method when trying to find tires to mate to old rims.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the information. that was great and informative.  now what to do with them. i have a 34 schwinn model r. would they represent or did schwinn have there own rim besides the wood?


----------

